# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Travel in Eastern Europe

## googocat

Hi everyone :Grin: 

I am a newbie to this forum. I wil be taking a trip to certain parts of eastern europe sometime in December to celebrate my 2nd wedding anniversary. My husband suggested that maybe we should take the oppotunity to get ourselves a couple watch during the trip and I thought what a fabulous idea!  :Rolleyes:  I  :Heart:  watches...!! (as well as shoes, clothes, jewelleries etc...) Well....I wil surely pass through Berlin and Prague during my trip and I was hoping whether anyone can give me some advice on brands of watches (& reasonably priced) I should keep a look out for? I am thinking of getting an automatic watch...

----------


## way2lithuania

Lithuania is one of Eastern Europe countries. It is really worth visiting.

Vilnius city is an European Culture Capital 2009!

----------


## donny

I may suggest visiting Roumania, it's a hidden little treasure of Europe but before you do that you should research few things about the country, it can be a challenging experience. I should know, I have relatives there.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Lithuania is one of Eastern Europe countries. It is really worth visiting.
> Vilnius city is an European Culture Capital 2009!


Nice city, Vilnius...

----------


## overnight

I would like to suggest my own city Cracow/Poland. There are a lot of beautiful places to explore such as churches in the city, castles and monasteries aroung it and thousands of little art galleries and shops with local souvenirs, paintings and such. I may also want to know something about good accomodation, so here it is: Aston Hostel. My friends fom Spain have recently visited me and as I don't have enough space at my place to welcom them they stayed there and said to me later that it was really neat, cheap and descent place to spend the night.

----------


## sawyer

yes, and Cracow is very similar to Vilnius. Actually Vilnius used to be a Polish city ;) So the architecture is very much alike in both cities. However accomodation in Cracow is cheaper (although having high standard), like in -earlier mentioned- Aston Hostel. Of course there are some prestigious hotels, but they are too expensive for young foreigners willing to see whole europe and not come back as a lame duck

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> Hi everyone
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum. I wil be taking a trip to certain parts of eastern europe sometime in December to celebrate my 2nd wedding anniversary. My husband suggested that maybe we should take the ou can't find any quality watches in Singapore???oppotunityY to get ourselves a couple watch during the trip and I thought what a fabulous idea!  I  watches...!! (as well as shoes, clothes, jewelleries etc...) Well....I wil surely pass through Berlin and Prague during my trip and I was hoping whether anyone can give me some advice on brands of watches (& reasonably priced) I should keep a look out for? I am thinking of getting an automatic watch...


You cannot find enough quality watches in Singapore????? I was in Singapore once and I never saw so many shops!

----------


## firetown

Bulgaria is my favorite country in Eastern Europe. And a great place to get great deals on quality products.

----------


## noman

Go to Russia, and explore the northern ends.

----------


## Maleth

Prague is indeed a very nice city. I would recommend anyone to visit. I was told they do not like being called east Europe but rather central Europe :)

----------


## firetown

> Prague is indeed a very nice city. I would recommend anyone to visit. I was told they do not like being called east Europe but rather central Europe :)


The city is further west than Vienna. Austria was lucky after the allied occupation. Czech Republic was not and faced 40 years of horror.

----------


## adamgilcristt

In eastern Europe, I would recommend visiting Poland. This country has many best places to explore and to make your trip unforgettable. In Poland, you can visit Krakow, Warsaw, Tatra national park etc.

----------


## jk-oscar

> You cannot find enough quality watches in Singapore????? I was in Singapore once and I never saw so many shops!


My friend, I suggest you can go to Lithuania. I love the beauty of things over there. Also, I wish you a happy marriage.

----------


## FKemp

I recommend visiting Kyiv/Kiev and Lviv on your trip, they are beautiful and have a lot of historical buildings/etc related to European history.

----------


## Dahang

Romania has very beautiful houses in villages

----------

